# Galaxy cm140 delivered to Australia?



## vfxmorley (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi There.
can someone tell me If you can either get the Galaxy cm140 in Australia or a company that will ship there?
OR better yet if someone has a spare they want to sell!!!

thanks

dave


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...axy-cm-140-spl-meter-international-sales.html


----------

